# Cheap shipping USA-UAE



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm buying a bike carrier for my car and need it shipped from the USA to the UAE as cheap as possible, as they are quite heavy all the quotes i've found so far have been about $800 for the 90lb package. Surely there must be someone cheaper who can do door to door deliveries?

Anyone?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Aramex shop and ship, google them.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> Aramex shop and ship, google them.


Already tried them, $800


----------



## Cearense (Aug 19, 2011)

HamishUK said:


> Already tried them, $800


Try Emirates SkyCargo, www . skycargo . com.


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

shop n ship is expensive , try to find someone from US


----------

